# "Carving Woodspirits: Beyond the Basics" By Susan L. Hendrix and Paul "PJ" Peery



## doordude

sounds like a good how to book, for a winter project for me.


----------



## helluvawreck

This was a very helpful review for me. I don't have the book but I'll probably get it. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NDGraham

Thanks for this review. I'm going to try to get a copy in Canada as I'm in Montreal.


----------

